

Blogger of the Year -- 2012 - andymoe
http://threads2.scripting.com/2012/december/bloggerOfTheYear2012

======
andymoe
I'm a programmer today because of my mother (Who volunteered in my Elementary
school's computer lab) and because of the articles I read by Dave Winer, Joel
Spolsky and Philip Greenspun in the late 90s and early 2000. If you have not
poked around <http://philip.greenspun.com> it's worth the time to go digging a
bit. There are some gems hidden there from ten years ago.

